# First blood- 2014



## jerry russell (Feb 6, 2014)

Black Widow bow. 53#@28'' Chundoo shaft and a badger broadhead. Slightly quartering shot. 

Thinking about a euro mount and a rug or maybe a back quiver with the hide.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm thinking shoulder mount, in a sneak position.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 6, 2014)

If you know the story on this hunt (some of you were there) this big guy gave a whole new meaning to the term tree rat.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 6, 2014)

If your gonna hunt them with a bow much I would recommend a 45 as back-up.I have a 1911 for such.RC


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 6, 2014)

robert carter said:


> If your gonna hunt them with a bow much I would recommend a 45 as back-up.I have a 1911 for such.RC



Most said that like the Cape Buffalo of Africa or "Black Death" that one of these bad boys could not be brought down with the bow. This is proof that a well placed arrow out of a well tuned bow can get it done. It is not, however, work for those that lack courage.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I've said it before...sweet beast!


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 6, 2014)

Heck of a shot!


----------



## humdandy (Feb 6, 2014)

He'd been a good one next year.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 6, 2014)

How did he eat? If you kill it you need to eat it


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 6, 2014)

dpoole said:


> How did he eat? If you kill it you need to eat it



There was nearly a fight at the skinning pole when some folks in the hunt party insisted on trying to take the back straps.  I finally got everyone to calm down when I told them that only the 4-5 guys that helped to drag it out of the woods and up on to the trailer would get to share the choice cuts.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice job Jerry


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 6, 2014)

Did you get a pass thru? I hear they are tough on arras...


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 6, 2014)

That would make a pretty cool bow tip protector.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 6, 2014)

those badgers must be some tough heads to make it through that shield.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 6, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Did you get a pass thru? I hear they are tough on arras...



No pass through. He was quartering and I hit the off shoulder. He turned, snarling and bit the arrow and stormed off towards the swamp. I have tracked a tons of bears at night but I have to admit, this was more intense. I felt like he was just waiting on me down there.

Not sure I will ever shoot another. Being this close to the edge just took a lot out of me.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 6, 2014)

Hickory dickory dock, Jerry cleaned his clock!


----------



## tee p (Feb 7, 2014)

nice one!!! did you have to use the tracking dog?


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 7, 2014)

tee p said:


> nice one!!! did you have to use the tracking dog?



No. My pup is still young and I did not want to spook him.


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 7, 2014)

Not many people have killed a pope and young mouse.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 7, 2014)

That thing was a BEAST! I am glad I had Jerry's back on this one!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 7, 2014)

2wheelfoster said:


> That thing was a BEAST! I am glad I had Jerry's back on this one!



That's right, when everyone else turned tail, you stood shoulder to shoulder with me. My hat cam captured the beast just as he came for us. I still shiver a bit thinking just how close we came to buying the farm on this one.
Remind me to give you a couple of pounds of sausage from the beast when I get it back from the processor.

You know, I have never really been into scoring animals but if he had not had a chipped tooth, he would have been #3 in the world.


----------



## PRlongbow (Feb 7, 2014)

awesome thread. Hope you don't have any nightmares!


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 7, 2014)

OMG!!! I'm about to fall out of my chair laughing!!!


----------



## patcavscout (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't waste all that meat. Hahaha


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 8, 2014)

I never meant for this kill to thrust me in the spotlight. It is not about the size of the trophy to me. It is all about the hunt.

It starts out with a simple product endorsement and then the lure of the spotlight has you on an A&E TV show called Rat Dynasty.  I just want things to go back to normal.


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 8, 2014)

jerry russell said:


> I never meant for this kill to thrust me in the spotlight. It is not about the size of the trophy to me. It is all about the hunt.
> 
> It starts out with a simple product endorsement and then the lure of the spotlight has you on an A&E TV show called Rat Dynasty.  I just want things to go back to normal.



The ad picture is too much...I love it! Good shooting Jerry. You truly have nerves of steel.


----------



## tee p (Feb 8, 2014)

Just don't forget us little people when you get all famous


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 8, 2014)

Was standing around at SGTP today talking when I noticed a beast sneaking around. I quickly tapped Dennis on the shoulder cause he was packing and I was lost for words. I grabbed the first bow I saw and never made it to full draw I was so nervous. Barely missed the beast but the arrow penetrating in the dirt front and below him lifted him into the air where he did a 360 and eased into the closest available cover. Quickly grabbing another arrow I persuade a fellow to lift the cover to allow another shot and the beast gave a stare down and w fear in my eyes I missed a second time.......


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 8, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Was standing around at SGTP today talking when I noticed a beast sneaking around. I quickly tapped Dennis on the shoulder cause he was packing and I was lost for words. I grabbed the first bow I saw and never made it to full draw I was so nervous. Barely missed the beast but the arrow penetrating in the dirt front and below him lifted him into the air where he did a 360 and eased into the closest available cover. Quickly grabbing another arrow I persuade a fellow to lift the cover to allow another shot and the beast gave a stare down and w fear in my eyes I missed a second time.......



When Martin missed, we all scattered on account of fear he had angered the beast.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2014)

Dang thang growled at him


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 9, 2014)

As with most dangerous game, you have to put your fear aside before taking up this challenge. Start by asking yourself if you are hunting the animal for the right reasons. Is it because you long for the wildness of hunting an animal that can truly hunt you back or are you in it for some misguided glory. Either way, the truth will come out when you look into his eyes with just a bow in your hands...


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 9, 2014)

Now this is funny. Jerry, you just can't get enough can you.
Nice shootin Tex.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2014)

jerry russell said:


> As with most dangerous game, you have to put your fear aside before taking up this challenge.



But Jerry, we had all seen Martin the shoot the course yesterday, and just couldn't put fear aside...
After eating, you are suppose to wait 30 minutes before being mauled. We didn't like the odds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2014)

This is one of the best threads ever.


----------



## mudcreek (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm thinkin backstraps!


----------



## bbb6765 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jerry, I have been thinking about hiring you for a guided hog hunt, but now I'm wondering...how much do you charge for a BEAST hunt like this one?


----------

